# Shockoe Valley Tobacco



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

While in richmond for the holidays, I came across shockoe valley tobacco pipe tobaccos at my local cigar shop (for those of you dont know, shockoe valley is the area of richmond where the first tobacco wearhouses were built). I know Im new the pipe scene, but they taste amazing to me. They have one tin called virginia redcake and several bulk flakes, including a VA with a burley center. I searched on the internet to see if anyone else liked it, but found nothing. Has anyone else heard of this tobacco and is it really as good as i think?


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

letsgomountaineers said:


> While in richmond for the holidays, I came across shockoe valley tobacco pipe tobaccos at my local cigar shop (for those of you dont know, shockoe valley is the area of richmond where the first tobacco wearhouses were built). I know Im new the pipe scene, but they taste amazing to me. They have one tin called virginia redcake and several bulk flakes, including a VA with a burley center. I searched on the internet to see if anyone else liked it, but found nothing. Has anyone else heard of this tobacco and is it really as good as i think?


LGM:
I know the area of which you speak but not the the blends,however they sound very interesting. If these blends appeal to you then they are as good as you precieve them to be. Don't over analyze them just enjoy them.

Kindest Reguards
Mike:tu


----------

